# My Case For Legalizing Drugs!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

My Case For Legalizing Drugs! by John Romano Like it or not, taking drugs is a matter of course in the United States. For any generation younger than the baby boomers, blazing a joint at a party is pretty much on par with having a drink. Exactly which drug leads to the use of other [...]

*Read More...*


----------

